# Kindle fire is just amazing



## uec99 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just joined!

My wife hates the PC but LOVES her Kindle Fire.
In fact she will not even let the kids 'play' on it.

So her mothers day present was a real hit and I agree it's
an amazing product!

Do you have any stories like this to share?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't have a story like that to share, but welcome to Kindle Boards!  That's awesome that you got your wife such a great Mother's Day gift!  The Kindle Fire rocks!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got my father the Fire for Father's Day, & he likes reading his kindle books on the Fire better than the Touch. He won't even use his Touch anymore, even when charging the battery in the Fire. Of course, I love mine as well. I listened to & danced to music the other day on the Fire while doing housework.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I agree, it is amazing! I didn't think I wanted a tablet of any kind, but when Amazon put the refurbs on sale in March, I had to get one to try it. Love at first sight! I still prefer to read fiction on my K3 though.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

It is a brilliant device! my old kindles seem to get passed down the family as i upgrade, my parents are using my old K3s and they love em!


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I was completely impressed with my Fire when I got it last November. Liked it much more than my old Nook Color - it just seemed so much easier to learn and use.

With that said, I just bought a Nexus 7 and promised my wife that I would sell the Fire (I have several other tablets, and agree with her assessment that I probably have more than I need).

I have started to list it in the "Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter" forum on this board at least three times this week, and just couldn't do it - I *almost* had a tear in my eye  

Probably sounds like I'm some kind of "Hoarder", but I am in IT as  career and have convinced myself it's my job to learn and evaluate new tech gadgets - Yeah, that's it, "It's My JOB!"


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

It certainly is a great little device.  The price is right up my alley for the stuff that I use it for.  After rooting and playing with custom ROMs and such, I have pretty much forgotten about picking up on the HP Touchpad frenzy when they were on fire-sale (no pun intended, I guess).


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Or keep it until it becomes valuable as an antique. I've got an old Compaq "luggable" computer (wish I could find some 5 inch floppys for it).


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to Kindle Boards! My wife and I love our Kindle Fires too.


----------

